# FM transmission... is it possible with default hardware



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

I was wondering if this was possible with an app of some sort. It would be nice to be able to play pandora over my car radio or boombox stereo. I know you can buy those rinky dink ones that you can plug into your headphone jack. I was just curious if this was possible seeing that there is wifi and bluetooth capability. didn't know if there was someway to tweak the radio frequencies and so on


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

LazerOrca said:


> I was wondering if this was possible with an app of some sort. It would be nice to be able to play pandora over my car radio or boombox stereo. I know you can buy those rinky dink ones that you can plug into your headphone jack. I was just curious if this was possible seeing that there is wifi and bluetooth capability. didn't know if there was someway to tweak the radio frequencies and so on


 fm modulation where 87.5 to 108.0 MHz VHF band is used, is not possible with this hardware. there are apps on the market that uses UHF bands (hence block C spectrum) and by this UHF i mean the frequencies that our phones use daily to communicate with our providers. verizon bought up most of those in an auction awhile ago.
in short, with an app it is possible to pick up radio all over the world and most local stations


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

That is one of the most concise, well thought, and intelligent answers I have ever read on a forum. Bravo


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

hesh.monster said:


> That is one of the most concise, well thought, and intelligent answers I have ever read on a forum. Bravo


tnx


----------

